# Como usar el traductor Google.



## Guelmivera (Ago 23, 2010)

Cuando nos encontramos con paginas en otro idioma, ver si después del título en cuestion dice (traducir esta pagina) si es así, cliqlear y al momento aparece la traducción. Ahora, sino hay alguna llamada para traducir yo que hago, pinto la dirección que quiero con el cursor y voy a "cortar" a continuación escribo http://www.google.com/language_tools  y aparece una pagina de traducción que sirve para frases o paginas enteras. Voy a traducir una pagina y pinto con el cursor el "http://" y pego ahí lo que corté anteriormente. En el renglón siguiente toco "traducir" y voilà aparece toda traducida. No olvidar seleccionar el idioma que queremos que está en ese renglón. Hasta saqué datasheets de integrados en japonés!!


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 31, 2010)

nunca me parecio muy confiable la traducción de Google, pero otros enlaces donde traduzcan páginas enteras simultáneamente no conozco, asi que Bienvenido!!


----------



## Guelmivera (Ago 31, 2010)

Gracias Meliklos, te cuento que otro traductor muy bueno es   http://tradukka.com/es
Saludos desde Montevideo!!


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 26, 2010)

Guelmivera dijo:


> Gracias Meliklos, te cuento que otro traductor muy bueno es http://tradukka.com/es
> Saludos desde Montevideo!!


Guelmivera,Muchas Gracias,no conocia el "Tradukka" y me parecio un excelente traductor: rapido y eficiente.Gracias.-


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 26, 2010)

Ese traductor es el mismo traductor de google, solo que "endulzado" con molestos anuncios.

Siempre es mejor ir a la fuente: http://translate.google.com


----------



## jorger (Nov 26, 2010)

El traductor de google está más para traducir por palabras sueltas más que para otra cosa..
Algunos textos los traduce bien (dentro de un límite).Otras veces traduce de manera que no te enteras de nada..en ese caso lo mejor es ir leyendo la página en inglés puro y duro.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 26, 2010)

Let's annoy us a little bit in order to increase our suceed. Let's read English! It'll be better for us that using a auto traslator. As more English you read, you'll understand everything better as well, even being my pronunciation and litsening terrible (I can't understand a conversation even being slower than a SBS motor)

A ver quién lo entiende... (It was written on my own)


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola.

Yo sólo sé leer, no escribo, ni hablo y mucho menos entiendo el Inglés.
Pero uso el traductor de Google por flojera (aunque este traductor deja mucho que desear).

Chao,
elaficionado


----------



## MVB (Nov 26, 2010)

Definitivamente el uso de traductores no es nada aconsejable, yo casi nunca lo hago, o lo hago para buscar una sola palabra, Prefiero leer en ingles.
Aunque estoy como elaficionado, entiendo lo que leo pero no hablo, no escribo y mucho menos escucho.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 26, 2010)

Guelmivera dijo:


> Cuando nos encontramos con paginas en otro idioma, ver si después del título en cuestion dice (traducir esta pagina) si es así, cliqlear y al momento aparece la traducción. Ahora, sino hay alguna llamada para traducir yo que hago, pinto la dirección que quiero con el cursor y voy a "cortar" a continuación escribo http://www.google.com/language_tools  y aparece una pagina de traducción que sirve para frases o paginas enteras. Voy a traducir una pagina y pinto con el cursor el "http://" y pego ahí lo que corté anteriormente. En el renglón siguiente toco "traducir" y voilà aparece toda traducida. No olvidar seleccionar el idioma que queremos que está en ese renglón. Hasta saqué datasheets de integrados en japonés!!



Gracias Guelmivera, así lo hago yo y funciona muy bien. Esperemos que tu explicación les sirva a otros también.

Es cierto que no traduce perfecto pero es muy útil para entender la idea y con un poquito de atención puede uno deducir aceptablemente lo que dicen las páginas.

-------------------------------------------------
Por cierto, si uno cree que debe decir otra cosa de lo que resultó, se puede colaborar tecleando lo que uno entiende, así es como se va perfeccionando poco a poco con la colaboración de los usuarios.


----------



## bondadoso (Nov 27, 2010)

tengo entendido que el traductor de google es de lo mejor que hay, sera cierto?


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 27, 2010)

A mí me viene de maravilla para traducir las palabras que nos manda la profesora de CMC (tecnicismos biológicos) al inglés. Lo que no entiendo es esa manía que le ha dado por el vocabulario en inglés, teniendo cincuenta y tantos o sesenta y pocos... Cosas de profesores...


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 27, 2010)

Hola.

Las palabras de ciencias (biología, Física, etc) están en Inglés, y el castellano no tiene necesariamente una traducción directa de dichas palabras. Esa es la razón de las palabras en Inglés.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 27, 2010)

Digo al revés, del castellano al inglés, y luego la definición en castellano.


----------



## serock (Nov 28, 2010)

Hola, espero que les sirva:

http://translate.google.com/?hl=es#

suerte.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Nov 28, 2010)

A mi me resulta mucho mejor si hay algún término técnico en inglés desconocido buscar su artículo en wikipedia y ver si tiene una versión en español...


----------

